# As promised, here are my new mittens



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Here are the mittens, hot off the needles, to go with my version of the baa ble hat. I decided I wanted Trigger mittens for more mobility. Now I'm trying to decide if I should make a cowl to match or a cowl with the same pattern but beige and brown instead of green. What do you all think about it?


----------



## whirlingbobbins (Jan 6, 2018)

Same colors, please.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Make it match! Very nice.... :sm24:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

They are so cute. I’ve had the patterns book marked for ages but haven’t got to them yet.. I love your colors, if you make a cowl, I think matching colors would be great


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

They make a lovely set and so satisfying that its your work from start to finish.


----------



## jztwinmeadows (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I personally would like matching pattern beige and brown to contrast and not overkill colors. Beautiful job!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Make it match!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, little landscapes with sheep! I agree with the others that matching would be better.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Great idea! They make a really cool set.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, I love them. Yes, I would make a cowl but keep the green grass and blue sky going!


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Very, very nice! Love the llama (or alpaca). :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

that's what I'm thinking and just spun some med to dark brown blended roving and some darker green. I'm thinking a darker blue for the sky with hints of light blue.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice. I would match


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

So very cute!! An entire see would be wonderful...


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

These are wonderful! I can see your brown/beige coloeway as sort of a "ground" for the green. I think I like it :sm24:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I would prefer the cowl match the colors of the hat and mittens. Please be sure to include lots of alpacas in the cowl. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the green matching cowl would be awesome.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Baaaaaa! I love them. I would go different. Maybe because I don't match hats, scarves, mittens. First by accident, now on purpose.
????????????


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

That's what I'm going to do! It will still be complimentary. The green is a darker shade and the sky blue will be darker as well. And I started the ribbing with a heathered brown. 
Thanks for your input! I'll post a picture once it's done. ;~)


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The new mittens look great and a cowl to match would be super.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

So cute


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. I would like them to match but maybe a bit of the brown.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

